# 37 gallon stock list - thoughts?



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I've basically decided I'm going to do a ram "group" for my 37 (30x12x24) gallon.

I want to do this...

5 Bolivian Rams
10 Harlequin Rasboras
7 Cory cats (same species)

What do you think?

Here is what the tank will look like when they go in it (still needs to have fish returned since my 90 gallon kicked the bucket this weekend).










And just so I'm not crazy, these are the "bolivian rams" at my LFS - they're bolivians right?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Chubbs the Jellybean*,

Those look like Bolivians to me. Your LFS has hilarious gravel.

I have not kept Bolivians and cannot comment if 5 would work with cories in your tank. However, I can say I like the look of your tank, nice driftwood.

Are there any tetras you find appealing? Perhaps you would consider going with a school of tetras over the rasboras to keep your tank South American themed. Just a thought; I should add my tanks are not all from one continent.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Matt,

Yeah the guy who cleans the tanks and knows his stuff is ashamed of the manager's choices in gravel :lol:

In terms of tetras, I like bloodfins and rummynose personally, as well as x-ray tetras.

I'll have to see if my other LFS has them


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw this link after your first. 5 bolivians and 7 corydoras will be way too much on the bottom of your tank. Add, some more structure and start with the bolivians. Groups are great, but pairs will demand space. Like I mentioned in your other post, find a way to stock the height of the tank. Bloodfins are one of the better tetras for occupying the middle to top of the tank and are very hardy. If you can seal off the top look at hatchets as a surface fish.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

I would add a few smooth stones as spawning surfaces for the bolivians, otherwise I think the tank looks good. Small pieces of slate would work too. They won't normally use caves/pots. I wouldn't try more than 2 pairs of bolivians. They don't use huge territories (only about 12" x 12") but the females need extra space to retreat from males between spawns.

Ed


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Alright well since the general consensus is that cories and rams are a bad idea, the cory cats are off the list.

Now it's looking like this...

10 bloodfin tetras
5 bolivian rams (if necessary will remove extras until I have one or two pairs.)

Should I keep my spotted raphael cat btw? He doesn't really bother anyone and i barely see him anyways.

Also *Ed*,

I have a few flat stones I can put in around the tank, should I just take the clay pot out? The cichlid stone is actually holding that one piece of wood up so I'm going to leave it in.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So I took the danios and the oscar back today, and decided to keep the uaru one more day (I like him a lot).

Also bought 10 small x-ray (pristella) tetras to go with the bolivians that I'm getting tomorrow.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

The problem is you would have too many fish (if you did the cories) competing for the bottom of the tank. You could maybe get away with corydoras hastatus. They stay pretty small and are one of the few species that will school at mid-water in addition to the bottom. Your rapheal will be fine in your tank, but it will eat any eggs.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> I have a few flat stones I can put in around the tank, should I just take the clay pot out?


 That's what I would do.

Ed


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

K good to know - the tetras are settling in pretty well


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's a shot of the tetras - they're TINY (about .75" each) - got a sweet deal at my LFS about 40 mins from me for only .99 each!

Sorry about the glass being dirty - the splashing from the giant danios and the oscar today got the glass a bit wet


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got the rams home, floating/dripping the bag currently,

Pretty sure I got 2m/3f, and one of the males has really nice fin extensions! 

Will post pics once they're in the tank


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So in my excitement about these rams, I think I might've been given all MALES... The anal tube is short and pointed on all of them, and (they didn't look like this at the store) all their dorsals have the first three extended...

They're having minor quarrels over territory, but thankfully I have lots of line of sight breaks...

Gonna take back 3 of them tomorrow I guess and try for females

*Doh!*


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I think actually I got 3m/2f - they seem to be fine so far.

Do rams flap their pectoral fins rapidly normally?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Still seem to be doing alright - some have colored up to become much "golder" than the others - anything I should be concerned about? Everyone seems pretty happy in our "gang" so far...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's a video, plus a bonus of my breeding cons at the end 

Sorry about the quality


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks nice. I would probally add some more plants in there with your rams.


----------

